# Tabellengröße fest



## Mailman (6. Januar 2003)

Ich hab schon gesucht, falls es also eine Erklärung bzw. ein Tut geben solte, bitte sagt es mir nur vorher  

Ich habe folgendes Problem, und ich denke es liegt an meinen begrenzten HTML-Knntnissen:

Also ich ahbe eine Bild für eine PAge aufgeteilt in Tabellen, mit Image-Ready.(Wenns da was besseres gibt, her damit).

Ich möchte später eine PHP Seite daraus machen, die ohne Frames arbeitet.

Nun filgendes Problem:

So sieht der Teil der Seite aus, wenn alles ok ist:






Der Code sieht von der PAge so aus:

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">

<TITLE>Reptilez</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#243D05 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 link="#000000" vlink="#000000" alink="#FF0000" text="#FFFFFF">
<!-- ImageReady Slices (hp005.psd) -->
<TABLE WIDTH=800 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 tyle="border-collapse: collapse" height="293">
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=3 background="Bilder/vorlage_01.gif" width="399" height="106">
			</TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=4 background="Bilder/vorlage_02.gif" width="401" height="106">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 width="344" height="62" background="Bilder/vorlage_03.gif">
			</TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 height="62">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/vorlage_04.gif" WIDTH=80 HEIGHT=62 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD width="112" height="62" background="Bilder/vorlage_05.gif">
			</TD>
		<TD height="62">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/vorlage_06.gif" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=62 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD width="189" height="62" background="Bilder/vorlage_07.gif">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD width="168" height="111" background="Bilder/vorlage_08.gif">
			</TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=6 ROWSPAN=2 bgcolor="#243D05" width="632" valign="top" height="124">
            <p>fdsg<p>sdf<p>g<p>sdfg<p>s<p>dfg<p>s<p>drgfdfghdfgh<p>s<p>dfg<p>sd<p>fg<p>
            dfh<p>dfghdfh<p>&nbsp;</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD width="168" height="362" background="Bilder/vorlage_10.gif">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD width="100%" height="1" bgcolor="#243D05">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD height="1">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=168 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="1">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=176 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="1">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=55 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="1">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=25 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="1">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="1">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=75 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="1">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=189 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</BODY>
</HTML>
```
Wenn ich jetzt in die Zelle, in der die Inhalte erscheinen sollen, etwas reinschreibe, das grösser ist, als das frühere Bild, was dort war....dann sieht die seite so aus:






Die Zellengrößen sind alle festeingestellt...Irgendwas mache ich falsch..da mir das Problem aber schon zum wiederholten male passiert, möchte ich gerne endlich eine Lösung haben. Da muss man doch was machen können...:-( 
Es soll ja nicht die obere der beiden linken Zellen mit größer werden, sondern nur die untere

Bitte antwortet mir...Vielen Dank im Voraus
Grüße


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (6. Januar 2003)

Hmn,die Bilder sind leider nicht mehr up.
Aber ich denke mal du suchst das CSS Attribut word-warp,das automatisch eine neue Zeile beginnt,wennn der Text zu lang wird.


----------



## Mailman (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *Hmn,die Bilder sind leider nicht mehr up.
> Aber ich denke mal du suchst das CSS Attribut word-warp,das automatisch eine neue Zeile beginnt,wennn der Text zu lang wird. *



Sorry jetzt gehen die Bilder...Mein Apache wollte das dir net 


Ähmm...Ich kenn mich mit CSS überhaupt net aus, wär also net wenn das ein CSS-Problem ist, das ihr das näher erläutert!


----------

